# I just Regesterd My Werewolf Fursuit On The Fursuit Data Base



## MoonShadoLuna49 (Sep 16, 2008)

You Want  to see huge photos of my Fur  Suit A Female Werewolf MoonShadoLuna49  Under Fursuit Maker category just Type In Bill Clark  That's me .Don't Worry She is wearing a Top and a skirt .This time . It's all G
rated content There

  But at least I finally got my  Best Fursuit Officially registered . Weird It's kinda like being a dog with a dog License XD ! It dose however make you feel kinda findable . Good thing I'm not Paranoid ! XD

Ma By I can now get a Commission or two. That ed be Assume !


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm lazy.. got a link?


----------

